# MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

When I'm at a stop, the brake pedal vibrates/shakes... any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (VW_Stalker_07)*

Warped rotors,or the calipers are loose,maybe bad hub bearing(shakeing?)
Like the FUKUR VTECH. Honda killer...........


_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:00 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_
Warped rotors,or the calipers are loose,maybe bad hub bearing(shakeing?)
Like the FUKUR VTECH. Honda killer...........

_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:00 AM 1-11-2009_

the first option u mention seems more like my problem... cause when decelerating, the car shakes a lill and so dose the wheel.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (VW_Stalker_07)*

Are you bakeing wile decellerating?If so brakes,if not possibly hub assemly,Those go thu torture.They got to aborb every thing,weight of the car,brakeing force,acceleration foce.A big job for a small part.
I want 1.8t for my rocco...........bost kills hondas...............


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (83mk2scirocco)*

well it vibrates while I am stopped... but it shakes while i'm braking


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (VW_Stalker_07)*

? Id have to see it then.Im confused now.....


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (VW_Stalker_07)*

seems like Warped rotors see if you can get them turned if you have enough metal left to turn them and that should solve the problem!


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (BornReddy)*

thats what I am thinking... I'll update when I get new rotors


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (BornReddy)*

Your problem sounds like its ABS related. Warped rotors will not pulsate while you are stopped, just while you are stopp_ing_. The ABS pump is pumping the brakes for you because it thinks you're in a skid. One wheel speed sensor must not be working or its picking up a false signal. I would scan for ABS codes or find someone with a good scan tool that can read wheel speed from each individual wheel speed sensor. Take it for a drive and check that they're all reading the same speed. The other thing you might want to do is to remove the speed sensors and clean them off. They are magnetic and some times metal will build up on them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BornReddy* »_seems like Warped rotors see if you can get them turned if you have enough metal left to turn them and that should solve the problem!

That will solve the problem temporarily. A rotor warps because it has been overheated, or cannot dissipate the heat. Turning the rotors will make the symptom go away, but the problem will only get worse later on since there is less metal to dissipate the heat. Always replace a warped rotor, never turn it. 


_Modified by eastcoastbumps at 2:43 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (eastcoastbumps)*

Im not real familiar with abs............


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_Im not real familiar with abs............

x2... guess I'll take it to the dealer


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T Brake Pedal Pulsating (VW_Stalker_07)*

Ouch um gotta do what ya gotta do....... sorry I couldnt help............post what they do Im interested to hear the end result..............


----------



## j0shkop (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm having a similar problem. When I drive at low speeds (first and reverse) I hear a grinding/vibrating sound but it goes away when I get to higher speeds usually. The wire the goes from the positive battery terminal to the abs/traction control modual that's on top of the battery. I originally thought this was the problem and I fixed it but I still have the issue. I am sure it's from the abs system but I have no lights. I'm thinking it might be the sensor because there is a ton of grease from my axle. I've heard rumors that if the wire gets damaged it can cause the moduals to burn up (hoping this didn't happen) but I'm unsure. If someone could help me I'd appreciate it.


----------

